# Works similar “Soir Sur La Plane” by Lili Boulanger



## Alyssmira (Oct 24, 2020)

Just listened to this work and found it absolutely loved it. The shimmering, magical harmonies and textures, and the shifts in mood are very beautiful. 

Please recommend me some works that are similar to this; doesn’t need to be another vocal work.

Note: I’m already familiar with all of Ravel’s and Debussy’s works, so works by other composers would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

You may enjoy her _Soleils de Septembre_, _Les Sirènes_, and _Renouveau_. Also Gustav Holst's _Hymn to Dionysus_.


----------

